# Old projectors: what to do with them



## ElpiumForzi (Jul 28, 2020)

I work for an organization with a significant inventory of older AV equipment. We hang onto as much as we can, because this stuff is expensive, it comes in handy, and maybe we're all packrats at heart.

However, there comes a time when we have to make the hard decisions, and right now I'm eyeballing a stack of older video projectors (think 15-20 years old, XGA resolution, maybe 5000 lumens).

Even if I had a situation where a 1024 x 768 image would be acceptable, I don't think I'd use one of these, because they're much larger than their modern equivalents would be, they're noisy, the lamps are hard to find... lots of reasons.

Are they garbage, though? Is there some application for these out in the world? We are a nonprofit, so finding another nonprofit that had a real need for this type of equipment would be ideal. I don't want to simply pass a problem on to somebody else, but maybe there's a use case I'm not imagining.


----------



## Van (Jul 28, 2020)

If they are DLP then you could probably throw them on craigslist and someone can turn them into a Resin 3d printer. If not then give them to someone so they can show movies in the backyard.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 28, 2020)

I have given old projectors to schools. Even if not used in a production, learning how Projection works without using projectors is difficult. In addition, you can use them for less necessary means, such as digital marketing in your lobby, or special events like a haunted house. However, knowing that they take up precious space, I recommend the educational option.


----------



## Lasermike (Jul 28, 2020)

They'd be perfect for the stuff on AtmosFX.com. I have a SVGA Epson incandescent and a cheapy LED unit that I use for Halloween. It's not a big setup but I do get a few people standing on the sidewalk to watch.

Michael


----------



## ElpiumForzi (Aug 4, 2020)

Thank you, all. Some excellent suggestions in here.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Aug 6, 2020)

I've collaborated with science teachers in local high schools to funnel ewaste into "take it apart and learn" days. Although gizmos are different today from when i was dissecting (and often repairing / reassembling) anything electro mechanical I could get my hands on in the 60s, there's still a lot to learn in there.


----------



## macsound (Aug 6, 2020)

Lasermike said:


> They'd be perfect for the stuff on AtmosFX.com. I have a SVGA Epson incandescent and a cheapy LED unit that I use for Halloween. It's not a big setup but I do get a few people standing on the sidewalk to watch.
> 
> Michael


Never visited this website before. They have a couple of interesting products.
Know what Hollusion or window projection material is? My first thought is it's just stretchy poly in white and grey, but thought maybe there's some glass beads in there or something.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 6, 2020)

If I had to make a guess I'd say Hollusion is overpriced and overpackaged tyvek. Window projection material is usually micro-lens plastic film. I used some a few years ago for a production. The stuff works pretty well. This is a 6K projector rear projecting way off-axis.


----------



## DBL (Aug 18, 2020)

I thought you said "old".
Anybody have a use for Kodak Carousel slide projectors?


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 18, 2020)

DBL said:


> I thought you said "old".
> Anybody have a use for Kodak Carousel slide projectors?


 * @DBL* I have 10 more AF2's I can add to your stash along with a pair of AVL "Coyotes" (I think they were called) and four AVL Doves. 
I also have approximately 40 lenses ranging from Tamron 1", through Buhl 1.4 " with apertures to cover Super Slides, on out to 9". 
I let my two Spindler Saupe dissolves go about 15 years ago; sorry. 
Todleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## ACTSTech (Aug 28, 2020)

Please don’t joke about the slide projectors, the non-profit I work with discussed that as an option in the new space we’re renovating. To be honest, I’d kill for any projector. Have you tried to surplus them or donate to a school or something? We’ll take anything so I’m sure someone else will do the same.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 30, 2020)

On September 1st, put up the #WeMakeEvents logo on your venue.


----------

